# Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber am 20/08/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168



## Eiche (25. Januar 2010)

*Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber am 20/08/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168*

Update *20.08.2010*

von Realtek neue Lan Treiber heraus  gegeben wurden für die Chipsätze

RTL8111B/RTL8168B/RTL8111/RTL8168
RTL8111C/RTL8111CP/RTL8111D(L)
RTL8168C/RTL8111DP/RTL8111E

*Aktualisiert wurden*:
 Windows Seven, Vista ,Server 2008 + 2003, XP, ME und 2003

Download bei Realtek

*Unterstüzte OS*

*Windows: *

98

ME

2k

XP x86/x64

Vista x86/x64

Seven x86/x64

Server 2008 und 2003

*
Unix/Linux:*

FreeBSD 7.x und 8.0 

kernel 2.6.x und 2.4.x für x86 und x64

SCO OpenServer 6 und UnixWare 7.1.x

SCO Unix 5.0.6 und 5.0.7


*DOS*

PXE ROM code

PXE and RPL ROM code

NDIS2 Treiber für DOS ( Unterstützt MSclient,Lantastic,Lanman und Norton Ghost )

DOS Diagnose Programm (RSET8168)

*
Novell*

Novell client für DOS (ODI Treiber)

Novell server Treiber ( Unterstützt OS 5.X und 6.X )


*ANDERE*

MacOS 10.4 und 10.5 auf Intel-Basierenden Mac Computern


Changelog gibt es bestimmt aber er ist mir nicht bekannt

Download bei Realtek


----------



## MisterG (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber 20/01/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168/RTL8105E*

Kam grad über Windows-Update rein, mal installieren.


----------



## Argead (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber 20/01/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168/RTL8105E*

Wofür sind die Lan Treiber eigentlich gut?


----------



## Eiche (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber 20/01/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168/RTL8105E*



Argead schrieb:


> Wofür sind die Lan Treiber eigentlich gut?


rofl mit der frage habe ich nicht gerechnet.

sind neure treiber für Netzwerk-/LANchipsätze (*RTL8111/RTL8168/RTL8105E*) von Realtek die auf vielen MB verbaut sind


----------



## unterseebotski (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber 20/01/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168/RTL8105E*

Vielleicht meinte er, was die neuen Treiber bringen...?
Lechzen wir nicht alle z.B. nach mehr Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Geronimo:) (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber 20/01/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168/RTL8105E*

Hi,

also auf meinem Asrock AOD 790GX/128M sitzt folgender Netzwerkchip:
Realtek RTL 8168C (P) / 8111C (P) PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet ...
Das wird mir im Geräte-Manager (Win XP) unter Netzwerkadapter angezeigt.
Ich habe nun seit Anfang 2009 mehrere Treiberversionen bei Realtek für WindowsXP runtergeladen.
Wenn ich jetzt im Geräte-Manager beim Netzwerkadapter den Treiber vom Realtek 8168C updaten will, zeigt er mir an, das er einen Realtek PCIe GBE Family Conroller installieren möchte. 
Komischer Name. Ich hab´s trozdem mal gemacht. Und zack, hatte ich kein Netzwerk mehr. 
Erst nach dem ich wieder auf "Installierter Treiber" gedrückt habe, ging es wieder. 
Mein aktueller Treiber ist: 5.708.1030.2008 30.10.2008.
Mit allen Versionen, die ich danach runtergeladen habe, hat es nicht funktioniert. 
Weder mit den fetten PCIE-Install Treibern, noch mit den kleinen Driver Treibern.

Was läuft da falsch 


Geronimo
...


----------



## Eiche (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Update] Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber 22/02/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168/RTL8105E*

UPDATE: 
Windows XP x86/x64, Vista x86/x64, Seven x86/x64 und Server 2008
LINUX driver for kernel 2.6.x and 2.4.x (Support x86 and x64)
NDIS2 driver for DOS


----------



## Eiche (10. März 2010)

*AW: [Update] Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber 10/03/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168/RTL8105E*

UPDATE:
Windows XP x86/x64, Vista x86/x64, Seven x86/x64 und Server 2008
LINUX driver for kernel 2.6.x and 2.4.x (Support x86 and x64)
NDIS2 driver for DOS 
SCO OpenServer 6 and UnixWare 7.1.x
Novell client for DOS (ODI driver)
DOS Diagnostic program (RSET8168)


----------



## Eiche (25. März 2010)

*AW: [Update] Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber 24/03/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168/RTL8105E*

UPDATE:
Windows XP x86/x64, Vista x86/x64, Seven x86/x64 und Server 2008/2003
LINUX driver for kernel 2.6.x and 2.4.x (Support x86 and x64)
SCO OpenServer 6 and UnixWare 7.1.x
Novell server driver (Support OS 5.X and 6.X)
NDIS2 driver for DOS (Support MSclient,Lantastic,Lanman,Norton Ghost )
DOS PXE and RPL ROM code
DOS PXE ROM code


----------



## Eiche (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Update] Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber 22/06/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168/RTL8105E*

UPDATE:
Windows 2k, XP x86/x64, Vista x86/x64, Seven x86/x64 und Server 2008
LINUX FreeBSD 7.x and 8.0
DOS PXE and RPL ROM code
DOS PXE ROM code


----------



## Eiche (8. Juli 2010)

*Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber am 07/07/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168*

UPDATE:
Windows Seven x86/x64
MacOS 10.4 und 10.5 auf Intel-Basierenden Mac Computern


----------



## Eiche (21. August 2010)

*AW: Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber am 07/07/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168*

*Aktualisiert wurden:*
Windows Seven, Vista ,Server 2008 + 2003, XP, ME und 2003


----------

